# Eplan



## chaki (7 September 2006)

Hallo.

Soeben war ich auf der Suche nach der Software Eplan und landete natürlich auch auf der Hp von Eplan selbst.
Ich fand jedoch nirgends Preise zur aktuellen Software Eplan 5 Compact und Professional.

Kennt jemand andere Seiten auf denen man sich zu Preisen informieren kann oder hat jemand entsprechende Infos dazu?

Für Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.

Viele Grüße


----------



## maxi (7 September 2006)

Hallo Chaki,

warum rufst du den nicht einfach dort an oder lässt dir ein Angebot machen?


----------



## chaki (7 September 2006)

Hallo.
weil ich mich einfach erstmal vorab informieren wollte und nicht gleich ein "Verkaufsgespräch" führen will.
Weiterhin bin ich Student und könnte mir ja erstmal die Studentenversion herunterladen (zum testen).

Ich möchte halt einfach nur mal wissen ob so etwas erschwinglich ist,da ich es evtl. kommerziell nutzen möchte.
Ich will also erstmal ein paar Eckdaten für mich zusammentragen-der Anruf ist mir noch zu früh.

Gruß


----------



## maxi (7 September 2006)

Bin mir nicht sicher, glaub die proff edition 5800 und die kleiner 3800 Euro.

Gleicher Spas bei DDS.

Ich bin moemntan auf WSCAD Proff 10 Seiten für 350 Euro umgestiegen.


----------



## bgischel (7 September 2006)

chaki schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> ...Ich fand jedoch nirgends Preise zur aktuellen Software Eplan 5 Compact und Professional...


Hallo Chaki,

Die Compact kostet ca. 1800 und die Professional ca. 12000 Euronen. Alles erste Lizenz (Listenpreis) aber alles auch verhandelbar... Softwarewartung (zu empfehlen) kostet pro Jahr ca. 10-15% vom Kaufpreis... hängt ebenfalls von Deinem Geschick ab... 

Ach und Eplan5 gibt es nicht mehr zu kaufen... nur noch Eplan Electric P8...

Grüße
Bernd


----------

